# Temperaturen



## styler2go (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Habe mir einen neuen Pc gekauft.
Nun habe ich mal die Temp's geprüft und festgestellt dass vorallem die GPU Hitze enorm ist, im Gegensatz zum alten. Ist das so normal?
Hier mal das Bild mit allen Temps:
http://styler2go.bplaced.net/temps.bmp
Gelb: Spannung CPU Core
Dunkelrot: Kühllüfter CPU
Schwarz: 2 mal HDD
Blau: GPU (bei last >60°)
violett: Aux (was ist das?)
dunkelviolett(?): CPU Core 2
dunkelrot2: CPU Core 1
grün: Motherboard

Pls helft.. Finde diese Temps unnormal... ( Bei 100% CPU >60°)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Mai 2008)

Ich hab bei meinem PC:
CPU: 30°
System: 41°
PWM: 44°

Aux ist von der Soundkarte, glaub ich.


----------



## styler2go (8. Mai 2008)

Abe was ist denn nun mit meinen Temps? ist das normal?!


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2008)

Hi,

das Thema wird aus der Smalltalk-Ecke ins Hardware-Forum verschoben.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Mai 2008)

Es wäre wirklich hilfreich wenn du uns mitteilst welche Komponenten in deinem System verbaut sind. Denn je nach CPU-Typ sind die Temperaturen durchaus normal.

Was ich nun ohne Typ-Bezeichnung sagen kann ist, dass die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte und der Festplatten durchaus im normalen Bereich sind. Meine Grafikkarte hat etwa ständig ihre 50°C und taktet erst bei einer Temperatur von 115°C runter ...


----------



## Karlzberg (8. Mai 2008)

Ich wäre froh, ich hätte bei mir solche Temperaturen. 

Bei der CPU solltest Du Dir ab ca. 75° Gedanken machen. Zar gibt es von Prozessor zu Prozessor Unterschiede, aber die 75° sind meist ein guter Richtwert. 
Bei GPU verhält es sich ähnlich, mit dem Unterschied, dass eine GPU auch mal höhere Temperaturen aushält. 

Ich gehe aufgrund der Werte davon aus, dass Du Standardlüfter und nur max. einen Gehäuselüfter bei max. einem MidiTower nutzt. 
Wenn Du die Temperaturen dauerhaft senken willst, brauchst Du schon den ein oder anderen Gehäuselüfter mehr und evtl. auch nen besseren CPU-Lüfter. Aber Gehäuselüfter sind das wichtigste, damit die unterschiedlichen Lüfter in Deinem Gehäuse keine warme Luft zur Verfügung haben, sondern gekühlte Luft. 
Öffne just for fun mal Dein Gehäuse, lasse Deinen Rechner dann mal einige Zeit lang laufen und greif mal in dein Gehäuse, mit etwas Abstand zu den Komponenten, natürlich. Dann wirst Du merkene, dass es in einem solchen Gehäuse doch ziemlich warm ist. 
Und genau diese Temperatur gilt es eben zu senken.


----------



## styler2go (9. Mai 2008)

CPU Typ: 2x3.0 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo mehr weiß ich nicht...


----------



## matze93 (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich meine, das die Temperaturen zwar nicht begeisternd, aber in Ordnung sind. Was allerdings immer Hilft ist ein anderer Kühler/Lüfter (am Besten als Wakü). Da kannst du mitlerweile alles kühlen. Aber das Kühlen bringt nur was, wenn die Werte echt e sind oder wenn du vor hast zu takten. Ansonsten würde ich die so lassen...
Ach ja, wenn du doch alles kühlen willst und takten möchtest, dann wird dein PC ziemlich laut un du solltest das Gehäuse mit Schalldämmematten isolieren. Dann brauchts du allerdings echt eine Wasserkühlung und ein System mit dem du gut, ohne viel Lärm zu erzeugen, die Wärme nach draußen ableiten kannst.


----------

